# Propel size advice needed



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm looking to order a Propel non-ISP and need help picking a size. I'd like an aggressive fit and have decent flexibility and core strength.

Height: 182cm (5' 11.5")
Inseam: 82.5cm (32.5")
Weight: 75kg (165lbs)

Retul :blush2::
*Code:*
*cm
Functional height: 178.92 
Suprasternal height: 149.75 
Chest scope (average): 96.39 
Chest height: 131.82 
Chest scope: 96.39 
Chest height (top): 131.41 
Chest scope (top): 97.34 
Chest height (bottom): 122.65 
Chest scope (bottom): 89.81 
Body scope: 82.39 
Pelvic bone height: 102.76 
Hip height: 95.98 
Hip scope: 51.30 
Arm length 1: 66.26 
Arm length 2: 57.65 
Fist height: 99.31 
WEP: xx/96.39/82.39/51.30 [178.92][102.76][69.06]*

No Propels currently at my LBS to test. They picked a size but I'd like a second opinion because it's so important!

Propel Advanced Pro 0 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Do they have a TCR advanced for you to try? I believe they are the same geometry. I ride both a TCR Advanced SL in a M/L and my Propel Advanced SL is also a M/L. I am 5'10.5" in socks and my saddle height to BB is 78.6cm with a longer torso than legs. 

I will also add that despite being the same geometry I ride the Propel with 1cm less spacer under the stem and 1cm longer stem and feel less stretched than on the TCR which is really strange. I have read some comments that suggest sizing down but I find that hard to believe.


What size did they recommend?


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

No TCR unfortunately. 

They recommended a M/L based on the Retul scan.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Based on your height I would say an M/L is about right. You might need to go to a longer stem but I think you should be able to get a good aggressive fit, but you would be towards the higher end of that size. I would be happy to take some measurements so you could compare to your current fit if you are concerned about something in particular.


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, are you glad you went with the M/L? Aesthetically, I actually prefer the looks of the M/L over M. Shows more of the tapered head tube and the top tube is more horizontal (I think).

Couple more questions:
What's your spacer stack?
Stem length?
Saddle setback roughly?

I would not consider the Large but the Medium is the one I'm thinking could possibly be better than the M/L for me.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes very happy with the M/L I never considered another size. Yes the top tube is about as horizontal as it can be without putting a level on it. It is a great riding bike, it feels fast and mine weighs 16.25 lbs with pedals so not the lightest bike but not a porker either ( SL with full Dura ace with zipp 303 wheels).

I ride a 110 stem with a negative 6* rise and 30mm of spacers under the stem. I am thinking of removing 10mm to see how that feels. Setback is 8.3 cm behind bottom bracket.

IMO you would have an extremely aggressive fit on a M Propel, which means you must be a racer to even consider it! 😀. I would think you might be starting to run out of seatpost unless you have short legs for your height and would be running a 130mm or possibly 140mm stem. I think the Propel fits a bit smaller than other Giant frames due to the straight top tube, you know yourself best but I think you will be more comfortable on the M/L.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I found this stack and reach database over on slowtwitch. I think the Propel M and M/L are a bit closer with reach than I thought.

Slowtwitch.com Stack & Reach Database:


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I am 5'11.25", with 33" inseam.
I ride a M/L Propel and it fits great. My stem is slammed all the way to the HT; my only wish is that I could get the stem lower for a more aggressive drops position, but apart from that it's a great bike


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

jmitro said:


> I am 5'11.25", with 33" inseam.
> I ride a M/L Propel and it fits great. My stem is slammed all the way to the HT; my only wish is that I could get the stem lower for a more aggressive drops position, but apart from that it's a great bike


Thanks, depending on your cockpit you can get a 30deg stem from Giant. Not sure why they don't offer a more standard 17deg stem.

Edit: Couldn't find any 17 deg stems for a 1.25" steer tube.


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Carverbiker said:


> Yes very happy with the M/L I never considered another size. Yes the top tube is about as horizontal as it can be without putting a level on it. It is a great riding bike, it feels fast and mine weighs 16.25 lbs with pedals so not the lightest bike but not a porker either ( SL with full Dura ace with zipp 303 wheels).
> 
> I ride a 110 stem with a negative 6* rise and 30mm of spacers under the stem. I am thinking of removing 10mm to see how that feels. Setback is 8.3 cm behind bottom bracket.
> 
> IMO you would have an extremely aggressive fit on a M Propel, which means you must be a racer to even consider it! . I would think you might be starting to run out of seatpost unless you have short legs for your height and would be running a 130mm or possibly 140mm stem. I think the Propel fits a bit smaller than other Giant frames due to the straight top tube, you know yourself best but I think you will be more comfortable on the M/L.


Thanks again, I've got a long upper torso and long femur length which kind of balances out as far as reach. 

I've always wondered why pros need to "size down" I mean wouldn't that indicate the true size. Kittel rides a L and he's 6' 3" and rides all day every day.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

bungis said:


> Thanks again, I've got a long upper torso and long femur length which kind of balances out as far as reach.
> 
> I've always wondered why pros need to "size down" I mean wouldn't that indicate the true size. Kittel rides a L and he's 6' 3" and rides all day every day.


They mostly size down because they want a lighter and stiffer frame to race on. Comfort is not always top priority


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

So I test rode the M/L and unfortunately it felt way too big. The stack was too high and the frame felt too big overall.

They also had a medium Propel of another spec to test ride and it fit much better so ordering a medium today.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I am glad you found one to test ride as dealing with fit issues via the net are nearly impossible to get correct! Anyway, I Am sure you will love your new Propel


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, yeah I can see how people say size down on the Propel. That top tube makes it a beast.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

It seems like the bike fits very differently for different people. I would not dream of going smaller.


----------

